# Woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2014)

> A woman Congress worker who had attended Congress general secretary Rahul Gandhi's event in Jorhat on Wednesday has paid with her life for doing so, it is learnt.
> 
> According to reports, Congress ward member from Bekajan gaon panchayat in eastern Assam's Jorhat district Bonti Chutiya, has been burnt to death by her husband on Friday following an argument they had over, what police have said, some "misunderstanding".
> 
> ...



*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories/rahul-2_650_030114103305.jpg

Source : Assam woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today

PS: I am dead serious, that's his name.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

truly cruel


----------



## sksundram (Mar 1, 2014)

as the name, so the actions.. what was the need for some other women to kiss RG anyway..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2014)

It seems congress publicity went wrong here...and a women paid the price


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 1, 2014)

The woman essentially signed her death warrant the day she married that guy with such an obnoxious and repulsive name-its quite obvious that someone who uses the aforementioned adjective as his name won't exactly be the paragon of virtue,so to speak.Therefore it isn't surprising at all that such a grave harm has befallen her as a consequence of her stupidity. (seriously,if the allegations against her are true,i wonder wth was she thinking when she decided to kiss that dolt and put her own life in jeopardy)


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 1, 2014)

Didnt any one thought that why she really kissed that !!! (i dont know what to call him ) !!!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

Chutiya is a respectable surname in my state and I would be obliged if you guys don't link it to the hindi word.

- - - Updated - - -

I know what he did was cruel but it not justified to think all people with their surname Chutiya will be like that.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 2, 2014)

^^to link a surname with behaviour would be so wrong. do u want me to edit my post coz definitely my emphasis was on his evil doings and no way was meant to disrespect people with that surname.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^to link a surname with behaviour would be so wrong. do u want me to edit my post coz definitely my emphasis was on his evil doings and no way was meant to disrespect people with that surname.



Nah it's okay. As long as no one repeats it in the future. 
Aren't you the guy I said stfu to?
Sorry for that.
It was my mistake after all(actually the bios' which was showing wrong info and now it's showing correct after updating it).


----------



## sksundram (Mar 2, 2014)

It's ok now. I move on quick. as a matter of fact I don't even remember if it was you or somebody else (weak memory helps!).


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sorry if anyone found my post "offensive"-Seamon appears to be right,I suppose its not necessary that someone will be a bad person just because he/she has an unusual surname.And i honestly didn't know that the aforesaid expression isn't considered rude or vulgar in certain circles-please forgive my ignorance in this matter.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2014)

Apparently Rahul Gandhi was kissed by a mob of around 600 women that day.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> The woman essentially signed her death warrant the day she married that guy with such an obnoxious and repulsive name-its quite obvious that someone who uses the aforementioned adjective as his name won't exactly be the paragon of virtue,so to speak.Therefore it isn't surprising at all that such a grave harm has befallen her as a consequence of her stupidity. (seriously,if the allegations against her are true,i wonder wth was she thinking when she decided to kiss that dolt and put her own life in jeopardy)



What's in the name ? Try not to judge people over their names. Come out of your shell.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2014)

The reason I pointed out his name is so that people don't think that the news is fake or just some parody or something.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 2, 2014)

Assam Police has issued clarification that she has  not attended the rally


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 2, 2014)

"Chutiya" is a common surname in Assam... Will appreciate if it's kept that way in this discussion!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 3, 2014)

Now a days people have become so obsessed with man bashing that without any sort of link they just downright start to bash the man. No body said anything about the fact that "the man also got 60% burn injuries"...


----------



## funskar (Mar 3, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> Now a days people have become so obsessed with man bashing that without any sort of link they just downright start to bash the man. No body said anything about the fact that "the man also got 60% burn injuries"...



+1
Between it's proven rahul gandhi is pan**ti whereve he goes the lives suffers


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know why people are bashing man only... Will anybody accepts if someone wife kisses an unknown guy in public it will hurt ego for sure.. I don't know why people are always against man..

Even what is the need for that woman to kiss mr. rahul I don't think she has done right.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 3, 2014)

even if she did, nobody had the right to take her life away.


----------



## moniker (Mar 3, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> Now a days people have become so obsessed with man bashing that without any sort of link they just downright start to bash the man. No body said anything about the fact that "the man also got 60% burn injuries"...



The loser murdered his wife and cowardly tried to commit suicide. Won't receive even an iota of sympathy from me.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> The loser murdered his wife and cowardly tried to commit suicide. Won't receive even an iota of sympathy from me.



I am absolutely stunned by the news.. Poor lady RIP  

hmm.. committing suicide is no coward act ... just saying try hurting yourself and you will know how much balls one needs to fight one's own natural instinct  to live and survive...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2014)

Suicide is a cowardly act alright. It takes no balls to kill oneself when you have no willpower to live.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Suicide is a cowardly act alright. It takes no balls to kill oneself when you have no willpower to live.


I disagree .. even if there is no willpower to live still one needs to intentionally harm himself and go against the whole instinct to survive our bodies are designed to run away from pain , hurting oneself while being fully aware is no cowardly act, its much harder to fight natural instincts.. 

may not be the most courageous act but still needs guts .. i read this somewhere from 2-3 people who tried to commit suicide and failed and couldn't do it again..


----------



## snap (Mar 3, 2014)

to continue on living is the more courageous act rather than quiting


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting.. so according to many of you the act of the wife kissing another man is okay. BTW, pappu's age is 43.


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2014)

'Oh no! wife kissed some famous guy in front of the media, gotta find the acid bottles'


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

People like that man are a shame to our society. RIP


----------



## moniker (Mar 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> Interesting.. so according to many of you the act of the wife kissing another man is okay. BTW, pappu's age is 43.



Wife kissing another man is not a crime, murdering her in cold blood is. If you've got a problem with your wife on her fidelity, fricking file for a divorce! Every murder has a motive. The motive doesn't give anyone the right to commit the crime, it's just the cause.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 4, 2014)

Well she was not the same woman apparently

Woman burnt was not one who kissed Rahul Gandhi, says Assam police


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow...that means that the guy acted on pure impulse.


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2014)

Media is to blame


----------



## seamon (Mar 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Media is to blame



I blame Edward Kenway. It's all his fault.


----------



## Minion (Mar 5, 2014)

sksundram said:


> even if she did, nobody had the right to take her life away.



Think same has happen to you.Will you worship your wife and that poor man is a farmer and in rural area people will point you out and it is very difficult to live.

But i agree farmer shouldn't have killed her.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> I blame Edward Kenway. It's all his fault.


damn templars


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

rish said:


> I disagree .. even if there is no willpower to live still one needs to intentionally harm himself and go against the whole instinct to survive our bodies are designed to run away from pain , hurting oneself while being fully aware is no cowardly act, its much harder to fight natural instincts..
> 
> may not be the most courageous act but still needs guts .. i read this somewhere from 2-3 people who tried to commit suicide and failed and couldn't do it again..



Your second statement says it all. Its just that momentary guts that lead someone to put himself in trouble. Do you think the person who set himself on fire in the fit of anger/gut will be feeling the same about it through out the moments of pain untill he die? Its never the case. After they push themselves into it 99.9% people realize that they pushed themselves too much but go about it as they have no options.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> Think same has happen to you.Will you worship your wife and that poor man is a farmer and in rural area people will point you out and it is very difficult to live.
> 
> But i agree farmer shouldn't have killed her.



1st, my situation is completely different from that person's. 
2nd, if such an incident ever occurs, I have to see the intention behind the kissing. it happens sometimes that you adore someone like a filmstar and you don't bat an eyelid before kissing them. in that case i am not going to blame her. no big deal for me but then might have been a big deal for that farmer. 
3rd, there's no such thing as worshipping a woman. it's just a matter of mutual respect and understanding.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2014)

the basis for congress and police claims that she wasnt in the rally is a list of 900 attendants. her name could easily have not been on that list. 
he burnt her after facing ridicule in the neighborhood, not after coming to know that she kissed him. totally blame society for this, they can speak harshly about innocent things and make fun for no reason, enough to push humans to take extreme steps. 
don't prescribe to the notion that every single person who commits suicide is cowardly, then it implies some kind of immense courage and willpower to continue living normally


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 5, 2014)

may be offtopic but a example of extreme feminism and just imagine what the future of this country will be if this type of male bashing continues ..

read this


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2014)

It's not about male bashing, but murder is an altogether different matter.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 5, 2014)

sick india, sick indians. no wonder many adults are in a hurry to leave this country for good


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 5, 2014)

srkmish said:


> sick india, sick indians. no wonder many adults are in a hurry to leave this country for good


but what will happen to the crores of men who have to stay here ??


----------

